# JUST AN IDEA



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for some input here.  If you have been watching the Group you will have noticed that we have some new members. Members from Guam, Germany and some of our friends from the U.S.A. have joined.  Some I have invited, some have come on there own.  I Welcome all.  Many bring new things and skills to the Group and some I have invited in the hopes we can offer them help to resource things hard to get in their region of the world.  I have been thinking.  I don't know if Jeff would agree; but what about changing to a " outside the U.S.A. Group"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Well we would need a better name!  What about the folks in Austrailia?  We  have SMF members in Borneo, South America  etc, etc.  Surly if we all combined our knowledge it would help all.  Folks back in the States can't help with some of our problems.  If you are in Borneo , where do you order cure  1 from?  I think Austrailia could help Borneo but I think they have missed the posts.  Time differences also make a lot of difference.  If we combine our resources it can only be a better thing for us all.  Now here we go.  Do we give up our U.K. Group?  Would these members join a U.K Group?  Tell me if I am wrong.  Do we hang on to our U.K. Group?  I will leave it to you.  Please give me some input.  I leave it to you.

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2013)

I joined the UK group cause I got invited, otherwise I would have not joined.

I feel groups specific to certain areas.  

( smokers, countries,  instersts. )

Sorry if that doesn't help.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello.  After thinking it over for a while, I think I agree c farmer.  Maybe the best thing is to invite those folks to join our group and let them decide if they think we can offer anything for them.  I will wait a while in the hopes of hearing from other group members.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Danny, personally, I think it's great to have a specific UK group and don't have a problem with "foreigners" joining. I've already found some great UK based info that wouldn't have been as easy to come across by going through all the other categories and have pm'd a couple of the guys in the UK section too. I think it's a great resource.

Graeme.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Danny, I think to UK group is what is says on the tin, for the UK. It helps UK based Smokers discuss things that are relevant to the UK like suppliers etc. 

If it's really needed then a second Group could be started to cover that area, but not in place of the UK group.

Smokin Monkey:hockeyeurbaston:


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2013)

Since the British Empire covers the world anyway.........

And like that good coonass play-write wrote, "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet"

Why not let it be a a holding group for all who would join, then when enough show to be even more geographically specific is when you might think about narrowing your horizons. Course that's just the rambling thoughts of a old country boy.


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 3, 2013)

sorry to say this but i believe we should stick to the uk group and if needed we should maybe start another group for other members but please do not call it the british empire group, the empire died many moons ago, so if i may suggest calling it the commonwealth smokers  maybe or something along those lines as this would include many nations and not sound so stuck up lol


----------



## markuk (Dec 4, 2013)

Stick to just UK. If anyone wants to start a group in their area fine but think it will confuse things if we have info about products etc which you can't be got outside the UK...


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 4, 2013)

OK.  Ok.  The vote is in!  The U.K. Group it shall remain.  The next time I have another silly idea; I'll just increase my medication and lay down until that feeling goes away.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Keep Smokin U.K. Group!

Danny


----------

